# Zwilling "Aurora" Line or Other New Stainless



## ason12 (Oct 23, 2015)

Hey guys, so I'm at the point where I'm looking to replace some of my old non-stick cookware with some nice new stainless steel. I'll be hanging on to a couple of old pieces for non-stick reasons, but I've never had stainless steel before. I've received a dozen different recommendations for cookware, but am having trouble coming to a consensus. It appears that there are a lot of newer pieces to the market so I'm a bit lost.

I recently came across the Zwilling Aurora line in store and liked it and received a really great recommendation from the store clerk, but beyond that I've found absolutely nothing about it online. Has anyone here had any experience with it?

Thanks much!


----------

